# Motorhome Roof Cover



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Are they any covers you can get that will just cover the roof on a coach built?

I am on cleaning ours at the moment (See other thread) and its a nightmare. Must be where its parked on the drive close to our house and our neighbours garage (about 6 inches either side). Just gets totally green.

So when i finish the mammoth task one day which I think could be akin to painting the Forth Bridge i was wondering for when its parked on the drive if there was like a semi cover just for the roof. I dont want to cover the whole van. I was thinking I could drag something over when its on the road over the top of the luton which will hold that end on and then just tie it round the back rails. I can then still drive it on and off the drive.

Does such a product exist?


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Cover*

Hi Barry, I think I have seen them on eBay. under motorhome spares but they are different sizes for all vans.
Eddie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Are they any covers you can get that will just cover the roof on a coach built?
> 
> I am on cleaning ours at the moment (See other thread) and its a nightmare. Must be where its parked on the drive close to our house and our neighbours garage (about 6 inches either side). Just gets totally green.
> 
> ...


Yes it does B, nearly bought one myself, in the end I bought an industrial stepladder that reaches the same height as the roof :smile2:

tony


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Cover*

Hi Barry, just found this on eBay, item number. 181694089049
Eddie.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

See here Barry.

http://www.motorhomecampercovers.co.uk/roof-only-motorhome-covers/

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The problem with covers they set the alarm off in the wind.Plus they rub the paintwork.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MYFANWY1 said:


> Hi Barry, just found this on eBay, item number. 181694089049
> Eddie.


Thanks, yes I found that one and another that offers postage. Might have a bid.

No worries about setting the alarm off Cabby. We dont have one. 

Nobody is nicking this anytime soon anyway.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Barry did you take the wing mirrors off to get in there. Fair play to you.
Eddie.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MYFANWY1 said:


> Barry did you take the wing mirrors off to get in there. Fair play to you.
> Eddie.


Nah, just fold them back. I have it off to a tee now, straight in no bother. Reversing out requires some help as it goes out onto the road and you cannot see anything until your blocking the entire road which frequently has 20 ton tractors bombing down it.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

You sent Michelle up there to do it last year! she wouldnt do it this time then :grin2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

A past neighbour of mine put a roof cover on his camper.

He told me that the first time he used it, the pointy Status type TV aerial went right through it. He wasn't very pleased.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> You sent Michelle up there to do it last year! she wouldnt do it this time then :grin2:


Yeah and if you remember she put her fist through the Camos Dome just before we were due to go away and I ended up driving 200 miles to get a spare one off a member on here!

Anyway its so bad I didnt have the heart to send her up again. 747 reckons a cover wont make any difference as its where its parked thats the problem.


----------

